# Steel legion models



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok so my friend recently gave me the IG codex and I was thinking of buying some steel legion models from GW and i cant seem to find them am I being stupid and i just dont see them or are they really not their.

I wanted to build them up and re-enact the helsreach battle with my orc friend.

Any help would be awesome


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

They are in the Imperial Guard section of the collectors tab rather than the main IG one. You can buy officers, heavy weapons and special weapons troopers and whole squads.


----------



## darius (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool looking models, but I don't think there's an autocannon team or melta-gunner or flamer in the Steel Legion range which you may find restricting.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the steel legion models are god-awful expensive and all metal.

so, unless your rich as hell i would suggest to look elsewhere...or give some free models.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

why is that? are they planning on making them plastic or what?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Fallen said:


> the steel legion models are god-awful expensive


£20.50 inluding a heavy weapon compared to £18.00 for 10 cadians without one? not that expensive...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Here they are. 

They are $6 more for a 10-man squad (WITH a heavy weapon) and $5 more for a Heavy team. Not too bad. Definitely "god-awful expensive".


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

god awful being anything outside of the 10man box...:blush:

also, there are no melta guns for them, and also no autocannons or mortars...

...

well...

maybe not "god-awful"...but...still more expensive...


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

As to the Heavies, their tripod mounted weapons can easily be swapped out for the plastic ones. The Meltas will be more of an issue, but who uses Meltaguns?!


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

You could try using spare meltaguns or the meltagun bitz GW sells. Either way If you want meltas it will not be especially easy with steel legion.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

DeathKlokk said:


> but who uses Meltaguns?!


That is a joke right?


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

You can also check eBay if you're trying to save some money, that's how I got my Mordian army started.

I do prefer the GW site overall though. It's nice to not have to worry about stripping off someone else's paint job.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok so I went to customer service on the GW page and I asked about weather or not they would be changing the models of Steel legion to plastic and I got this nice little email saying no they wouldn't be any time in the future.

Then being a the person I was I asked if their was a way to make a formal request to consider making them plastic because me being the hobby for 4 years I cant be the only one that wants this so more voices heard means bigger chance of this happening. well the return email I got was kinda like the guy was blowing me off.

I am wondering is their a better way to make requests then customer service or what?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

You are asking them to invest a tremendous amount of money in something that is a specialty item at best to make it slightly more convenient for the relatively small numbers of people interested. They have FW to do that stuff for them.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

true but FW doesnt have steel legion in their items and I dont see how it would be that much of a problem. you use the same molds and just pour plastic instead of pewter.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Plastic needs to be much hotter than pewter to be injected into molds. That's why detailed plastic is a fairly recent development. Metal molds couldn't stand the heat. They would need to create new molds to do it.

Edit: And also, what's the difference between krieg models and steel legion models? They both have gas masks and greatcoats.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Samules said:


> And also, what's the difference between krieg models and steel legion models? They both have gas masks and greatcoats.


the difference is that a krieg army requires you being broke and forfeiting your soul to Forge World.

Steel Legion, just requires you to be slightly more broke than a normal IG army.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

:shok: Well... you could at least get krieg meltas for a small portion of your soul...


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

My thing is its a GW army they have figures and right now they are trying to move away from metal figures. Now their is not much difference between models per-say but if you field them its more expensive then steel legions limited amount of models and most people would know that they are krieg vs. steel legion. (even though the krieg minis are cool I looked them up after the comment.)


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


> As to the Heavies, their tripod mounted weapons can easily be swapped out for the plastic ones. The Meltas will be more of an issue, but who uses Meltaguns?!


Anyone with a working brain.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Look up wargames factory and have a look at their greatcoats. With a selection of gw special weapons they can be made to work well.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

except for the fact that they are horrible horrible models.


----------



## shufflingeveryday (Feb 5, 2012)

I wouldn't say its "god awful expensive" when the Vostroyans and other branches of the IG are just $5 more than buying normal Cadians! Thats new though, the cadians were just raised to $30, up from $25


----------

